
2018 Global Annual Mean CO2 Growth Rate Near Record High - blondie9x
https://www.esrl.noaa.gov/gmd/ccgg/trends/gr.html
======
blondie9x
I share this with the HN tech community to raise alertness that not enough
progress and change is being made to slow down greenhouse gas growth. The
unfortunate reality is we are battling more extreme conditions globally that
drive additional energy demands as well as an influx of carbon based travel.

